# Can Sensors and Intuitives Date Each Other Successfully?



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Nope, never. I'm strictly against inter-perceiving-function dating/marriage/breeding. It only produces mud bloods with little to no value! Their love can never be accepted by society and their children will only suffer from ostracization. We must keep things pure and unadulterated with unlike perceiving functions.


Lmao, Fizz. You seem like a proud Sensor gentile. XD



BlueGiraffe said:


> Do you really need an answer to that?


Do you really need to post in a thread that obviously bothers you? Is there somebody out there that will shoot you if you don't reply to something that you don't like?

I mean, I would call the police if that's the case.



MuChApArAdOx said:


> If your speaking about my post , you totally missed the jest and humor. Lighten up  If not, disregard this statement.
> 
> Forget what people are telling you, use your common sense. We all see the world differently, regardless if we're intuitive or sensors. Regardess of type, we will never constantly see anything eye to eye. Follow you gut instead of depending on false or flawed stereotypes. We don't make our way throught the world with the exact same glasses. And to take it a step futher, its nice to have someone beside you with a different lens. That way you can capture different visions , have different perspectives .


Sorry, I just feel kind of stalked by a group of trolls lately so I'm on the lookout right now. >>


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Dark Romantic said:


> Sure it can work. Unless, of course, all sensors have alien genitalia.


I dated a sensor once. They have extra sensing devices all over their bodies. It was a bit awkward, I don't think I could do it again.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

ForsakenMe said:


> Do you really need to post in a thread that obviously bothers you? Is there somebody out there that will shoot you if you don't reply to something that you don't like?
> 
> I mean, I would call the police if that's the case.


It bothered me that you didn't use common sense to figure this one out. 
And you don't know my life. I could very well have someone with a gun near me. And frankly it's insensitive to even make that statement when there is a possibility of harm coming my way for not answering this thread. You also assumed I have a phone near me, and that is certainly not the case.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

ForsakenMe said:


> What's your take on S types dating N types? Can it work? Have you ever had personal experiences with it?


No it can't. You'll get the future and the past and the present all in one relationship. And nobody ever knows which question is asked in which time and when the answer is in the same time that's just luck. Statistically, there is a chance of one third that a question is answered in the same time as it was asked and that is only if the question was made without considering the other person. If the other person is considered, something that people in relationships tend to do, the chance that a question is answered in the same time that it was asked, goes down to one third of one third which is only one ninth or 11,11 %. The chance that one knows what's going on in the head of the other is therefore so small that the success of a relationship like this is just sheer luck.
.
.
.
.
.
.


:laughing:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Nope, never. I'm strictly against inter-perceiving-function dating/marriage/breeding. It only produces mud bloods with little to no value! Their love can never be accepted by society and their children will only suffer from ostracization. We must keep things pure and unadulterated with unlike perceiving functions.


I think the dog on that photo of yours is an interbred, sensor/intuitive between two hounds.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

BlueGiraffe said:


> It bothered me that you didn't use common sense to figure this one out.
> And you don't know my life. I could very well have someone with a gun near me. And frankly it's insensitive to even make that statement when there is a possibility of harm coming my way for not answering this thread. You also assumed I have a phone near me, and that is certainly not the case.


Like I said, if you don't like a thread, ignore it. I'm free to ask any question I want. If that seems insensitive to you, then I'm sorry but you'll have to get over it. I'm not going to silence myself because you nitpick everything that people have to say or ask.

Sorry. But I'm free to do as I please.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I can date many types of personalities but tend do date intuitives more. I think I could handle an ESTP or ESFP though.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

ForsakenMe said:


> Like I said, if you don't like a thread, ignore it. I'm free to ask any question I want. If that seems insensitive to you, then I'm sorry but you'll have to get over it. I'm not going to silence myself because you nitpick everything that people have to say or ask.
> 
> Sorry. But I'm free to do as I please.


I'll point out your fault for you. I am assuming that you do not consider yourself superior to me. If you say you can do whatever you want, then in return I can do whatever I want. This extends over what I view and what I comment on. So by your own comment, you just granted me privilege to make the same comment you had an issue with before. I am not going to silence myself just because you have an emotionally charged reaction to it.

Oh, also you aren't being followed by trolls. They just pick up on that you don't have a clear border on what is and isn't trolling. You didn't realize the last section of my second post _"And you don't know my life. I could very well have someone with a gun near me. And frankly it's insensitive to even make that statement when there is a possibility of harm coming my way for not answering this thread. "_ was more or less trolling.


----------



## dejavu (Jun 23, 2010)

Of course they can. In fact, in much of the population, this is what naturally tends to happen; intuitives and sensors end up together. You know, those people who don't know personality types and haven't developed prejudices. We're often attracted to our opposites, or at least people who are pretty different from ourselves.

The only problems that would probably tend to come up would be difficulties in seeing the other person's point of view. This would probably be less of an issue with, say, an ISTJ dating an ISFJ. But two healthy, mature individuals of complete opposite types would be capable of learning about and understanding each other too.

We all possess sensing and intuition, anyway. It's not like we're different species.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

BlueGiraffe said:


> I'll point out your fault for you. I am assuming that you do not consider yourself superior to me. If you say you can do whatever you want, then in return I can do whatever I want. This extends over what I view and what I comment on. So by your own comment, you just granted me privilege to make the same comment you had an issue with before. I am not going to silence myself just because you have an emotionally charged reaction to it.
> 
> Oh, also you aren't being followed by trolls. They just pick up on that you don't have a clear border on what is and isn't trolling. You didn't realize the last section of my second post _"And you don't know my life. I could very well have someone with a gun near me. And frankly it's insensitive to even make that statement when there is a possibility of harm coming my way for not answering this thread. "_ was more or less trolling.


I understand what you're saying. What I don't get is why you're in a thread that you don't like nor agree with. I made this thread to learn more about the MBTI, and then you and a few other come in and say things to make me feel small. If you ask me, it's you and the others who are the ones who feel that you're all superior to me. I'm not trying to point fingers; this is just how I felt when I read the replies.

I find it to be a crime to make others feel bad if they ask a question. For shame.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

ForsakenMe said:


> I understand what you're saying. What I don't get is why you're in a thread that you don't like nor agree with. I made this thread to learn more about the MBTI, and then you and a few other come in and say things to make me feel small. If you ask me, it's you and the others who are the ones who feel that you're all superior to me. I'm not trying to point fingers; this is just how I felt when I read the replies.
> 
> I find it to be a crime to make others feel bad if they ask a question. For shame.


It's just a stupid question. Sensors and Intuitives have been mingling for years, someone slaps a sticker on it, and suddenly people question if Sensors and Intuitives can be in the same room. 

And nothing would be learned if only people who agreed with the thread posted in it.


----------



## emerald sea (Jun 4, 2011)

yes - it takes work, but every relationship (between any personality types) takes work in order to survive. like in any other relationship, the people just have to be intent on making it work and let go of any expectations that cannot be fulfilled by such a relationship.

it won't work unless both people are willing to put in the work involved to understand one another without just assuming anything negative. and both people have to determine to respect (not criticize) and find reasons to appreciate (not just tolerate) one another's differences. there are great things about sensors; there are great things about intuitives - it's up to the people involved to find what they can appreciate and focus on the positive rather than the negative. but if the two people are internally criticizing one another, they are gradually disintegrating their relationship from within, so the love will die fast. 

if any person values - above all - the ability to deeply communicate on the same level, or to view the world the same way as their partner, it will not work, and that person should seek someone with the same perceiving and judging functions as their own.


----------



## Saccade (Mar 5, 2012)

ForsakenMe said:


> What's your take on S types dating N types? Can it work? Have you ever had personal experiences with it?


Why not? Wouldn't a higher percentage of females be iNtuitives and a higher percentage of males be Sensors, making such matchups inevitable?


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

Spades said:


> I dated a sensor once. They have extra sensing devices all over their bodies. It was a bit awkward, I don't think I could do it again.


I prefer the word "tentacles" or "feelers", thanks  I've had more than enough males intimidated by the size of mine that I think I'll die alone XD


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

Absolutely. There's no reason why they can't.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

BlueGiraffe said:


> It's just a stupid question.


You just lost all of your credibility. You are obviously not mature enough.

You lose this argument. Better luck next time.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

ForsakenMe said:


> Lmao, Fizz. You seem like a proud Sensor gentile. XD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well if truth be told i was kind of trolling you, only because i'm passed all the stereotypes, so left some humor instead. I realize you're still learning or wanting to learn, there is nothing wrong with that. I was naive at one time too. 

Now to seriously answer your question, any relationship can work, although some may have more misunderstandings than others. I don't believe to my knowledge i've ever dated a sensor long term looking back on my dating days. I think there would be miscommuniations issues, and it would take a bit of extra work , yet it can work. I think it just depends on how bad you want it, and how much patients/energy/time you want to put into these misunderstandings. It won't always be easy, but that isn't too say it won't be worth it.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

It works, but your babies will look like this:












joking aside, yes. I'm married to an ENFJ. It works. We're not that cataclysmicly different.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Khys said:


> It works, but your babies will look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, hold up now! You and your partner aren't even true opposites at all. I think you both have the same functions, they're just in a different order. ^_^ I do see your point, though.


----------



## BlueG (Jun 2, 2011)

ForsakenMe said:


> You just lost all of your credibility. You are obviously not mature enough.
> 
> You lose this argument. Better luck next time.


I had credibility to begin with? 

It's unfortunate you commented on me as a person rather than my argument. It seems that you are not the mature person.


----------



## ToRoom101 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for your story @ChancyRose. 

I certainly am not saying it can't work. Love is powerful. 

What I was saying is that the S and the N when strong can create very differing perceptions of reality that effective communication will find it difficult to heal. 

You are both IJ's meaning that when you're introverted you favor your decision making function or F\T. So I see clearly the bliss you speak of but when one or both of you are extroverted (secondary temperaments or as Jung called it The Shadow Self) your information function is now favored which would put one persons uncomfortable S against another's uncomfortable N. In a sense you switch. And yes I'd the relationship is already healthy and already possesses high levels of mutual trust, I can see much fruit


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

@ToRoom101, you mention the Extrovert vs the Introvert. While I still maintain that cognitive functions have less to do with relationship success than other elements, personally, I find the E/I divide to be far harder to cross than any other. My first husband was an ESFP. His compulsive need to be with other people was... difficult... for me. 

I'd also like to put forward that perhaps there are other, perhaps environmental, elements that temper how we use and project our functions that allow one N/S couple to succeed while another may not. I was raised in a houseful of Sensors; my ISFJ SO was raised by Intuitive parents. Perhaps it is not as much of an issue for us because we have been conditioned to understand and appreciate the other process. Perhaps my Te, wrapped in a feminine upbringing, is able to meet his masculine Fe somewhere in the middle. I suggest that, even considering cognitive functions, there are more variables than just N/S.

Thank you, by the way, for a civil discussion. Too often these devolve into, pardon, pissing contests.


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

I know it's sort of been said before but...
I believe opposites can balance out each other and learn a great deal from each other, but both people have to be mature and willing to do this. Goes for any pair of opposites. I think we are missing out on a great deal when we limit ourselves and that's a shame.
I honestly don't understand why there is this great divide between sensors and intuitives on forums, I don't think it's a bigger deal than any of the other dichotomies


----------



## ToRoom101 (Mar 2, 2012)

ChanceyRose said:


> @ToRoom101, you mention the Extrovert vs the Introvert. While I still maintain that cognitive functions have less to do with relationship success than other elements, personally, I find the E/I divide to be far harder to cross than any other. My first husband was an ESFP. His compulsive need to be with other people was... difficult... for me.
> 
> I'd also like to put forward that perhaps there are other, perhaps environmental, elements that temper how we use and project our functions that allow one N/S couple to succeed while another may not. I was raised in a houseful of Sensors; my ISFJ SO was raised by Intuitive parents. Perhaps it is not as much of an issue for us because we have been conditioned to understand and appreciate the other process. Perhaps my Te, wrapped in a feminine upbringing, is able to meet his masculine Fe somewhere in the middle. I suggest that, even considering cognitive functions, there are more variables than just N/S.
> 
> Thank you, by the way, for a civil discussion. Too often these devolve into, pardon, pissing contests.


@ChanceyRose
And thank you. I like a healthy discussion but I do try hard to be respectful. None of us have a monopoly in Type-Truth, and given the weak correlations and wide deviations from expected values, it is important to learn from others here. I have studied this topic for years but there is more I don't know than I know. ENTJ types can become "reactionary" and mutate into brutish bullies, and I've put lots of self-worth effort into distilling such traits out of my personality. So I offer my perspective and anecdotal observations.

YES! My wife (ENFP) and I are convinced Introversion and Extroversion are almost forgotten attributes. I think this is the "Achilles Heel" of Hellen Fisher's work which ignores introversion and extroversion. A friend of our is an elderly therapist. He has a Ph.D in Psychology and he's finished some research using panel data and has come up with a variable that he claims is 100% predictive. I was guessing "intimacy", "communication", "values"!..... nope it is good ole fashion simple FUN. Happy couples have fun together and the difference in what strong Introverts and strong Extroverts define as "FUN" can be as wide as the Grand Canyon.


----------



## jessaywhat (Sep 10, 2011)

there are two sensors i've dated.. that i can think of

an istp that i could never be my weird boisterous excited self around because he was too serious and just really didn't understand all the randomness coming from me. things were just very awkward alot. he was cute though!

an estp that i had a ton of fun with. we dealt with people the same way, we liked to have fun, and the two of us were optimistic people. if i was worried about something he'd ground me in a very comforting way whether he meant to or not but it made me feel alot more secure with myself. the problem was he didn't really understand what i wanted to do with my future, and to me that was a big part of who i am. things like why i wanted to go work on farms or go travel the world we're hard to grasp for him. he was also much older and set in his ways than i am. the two of us were so casual and so afraid of being hurt by each other it was more like a friendship and we couldn't grow with it.


----------



## sly (Oct 8, 2011)

HandiAce said:


> In my opinion, intuitives NEED sensors. SJs need some different, stimulating fun and NPs need a sense of grounding. Likewise, NJs need some powerful figure to outsmart and SPs need a challenge they can overcome.


By what you have written, your opinion would be: 'humans need humans'.


----------



## Clarity (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm INTJ and my wife is NPD ISTP. It's been hell. I'd run away with a ENFx in an instant!


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Nope that's crazy, the results of them reproducing would definetely be a half alien/half mutant, cyborg. I'm surprised we even allow inter/personality type marriages. Absurdity!


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

Sporadic Aura said:


> Nope that's crazy, the results of them reproducing would definetely be a half alien/half mutant, cyborg. I'm surprised we even allow inter/personality type marriages. Absurdity!


Well, my marriage to the ESFP _did_ produce another INTJ.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm marrying an ISFP so yes it can work 
Both me and my partner have very different perceptions of things but different doesn't have to be a bad thing. He is the only person I have ever been 100% myself around. We know each other inside out and we respect that we process things differently etc and often times that it why it works. I get hunches about things and he will be like: "oh I didn't notice that", so I help him to piece together the whole picture. It also works the other way as my "hunches" can be tinged with paranoia like: "I get the feeling that they don't like me" and he will pipe up "Oh didn't you see how they were being around you, it's obvious they like you." MBTI compatibility is a load of BS in my opinion. Maybe theoretically certain types should complement each other but they is so much more to human beings and relationships. I feel completely understood by my lovely ISFP  I have dated fellow intuitives in the past and felt totally misunderstood and unable to totally be myself. I have also dated sensors that have made me feel the same way. Point being, somebody's functions do not determine whether they are right for you. Me and my partner have the same views on relationships, sex, marriage, how you should treat people etc and we a both huge advocates of accepting people's differences and compromising - it was the reason we first became friends. We have the same silly sense of humour and we have so much fun. He is the only person who makes me feel relaxed enough to let go and have fun. We argue over the fact that I am very uptight, organised and methodical and he is laid back, scatterbrained and a bit of a lazybum and even though it can wind us both up at times we wouldn't have each other any other way. We accept each other and have no desire to change each other. We work well as a team, always supporting each other but we are extremely honest with each other. Communication and honesty is very important and luckily we feel comfortable enough around each other to be that way. It doesn't matter that I am INFJ and he is ISFP - we are more than acronyms


----------



## Knight_In_Rags (Mar 11, 2012)

ForsakenMe said:


> What's your take on S types dating N types? Can it work? Have you ever had personal experiences with it?


C'mon girl, of course it can work!


----------



## WIPerspective (Mar 26, 2012)

I can see that for the majority of the threads, you have one side saying, "It's possible!" and you have the other saying a big fat no. 

It's not about your type. It's about your personality (not personality type, like INFJ, ESTP, etc). Just because you're an INFJ or something doesn't mean you need to specifically pair up with someone. I'm an INFJ with friends of every type (all 16 types). I've had people who liked me of all different types (romantically speaking).

Besides that, my mom is an INFP and my dad's an ISTJ. One of my teachers is an ISFJ, and her husband's an INTP. I have a friend who's an ENTJ dating an ISFJ. It's possible. It's all based on your actual personality, not your personality type.

Sometimes, I have to say, people get so caught up into "personality types" that they forget what the true definition of personality is. Of course, I'll have people disagreeing with me, but I've typed a lot of people (maybe I mistyped, I'm not sure) who are married, and I've seen enough times that intuitives and sensors can be happily married. Especially my parents.


----------



## lightened (Mar 24, 2012)

i think you rob yourself with this kind of thinking. it reminds me of when some people will use astrological profiling to determine the best fit for them. i knew someone that broke up with a friend of mine because he had 'saturn square venus'....... whatever that meant. you are an individual, you can't hide behind a theory. if you two communicate well, are attracted to one another, are compatible emotionally and mentally, sexually, and physically, and if you want it to work, it will.


----------



## lightened (Mar 24, 2012)

@WIPerspective 
hit the nail on the head. these are theories not definite. you're an individual. characteristics may or may not apply to you in terms of theoretical perspectives, but it's not wise to hide behind them and use it to make grand decisions on what route your life will take and what people to associate with. why conform to an expectation when you're fundamentally much more?


----------



## sorry_neither (Mar 21, 2012)

I think it depends on your definition of "work"--what you require in a relationship to make it worthwhile.

Personally, I have huge doubts that I'd be happy with a sensing-type in a romantic relationship. Looking at my pool of friends, which are mostly sensors, I feel closer to the two intuitives regardless of how long I've known them or how much time we spend together. I love all my friends and am loyal to them...but with the sensors, I could always sense _something_ missing, before I had ever heard of the N/S divide. And I wouldn't be able to tolerate that feeling in a romantic relationship, as that completely clashes with the depth I require for it to be worthwhile.

Of course, if a sensor were to sweep me off my feet and that _something_ magically weren't missing...I ain't mad. It just strikes me as unlikely.


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I have dated more than enough types of people to think there had to be an opposite type to whatever I am so I can say, yes you can date successfully especially when you actually complement each other rather than clash when it comes to opposite types.

I actually started wondering when someone will come out with books like "Sensors Are From Mars, iNtuitives Are From Venus" instead of the male/female versions they have now, and wondered how well they'd sell. If I knew more of what I was talking about Jung and relationship-wise, I'd be the one capitalizing of this so I guess I'll challenge someone to come up with a _serious_ (no typist crap) version of this idea some time in the future.


----------



## WIPerspective (Mar 26, 2012)

sorry_neither said:


> I think it depends on your definition of "work"--what you require in a relationship to make it worthwhile.
> 
> Personally, I have huge doubts that I'd be happy with a sensing-type in a romantic relationship. Looking at my pool of friends, which are mostly sensors, I feel closer to the two intuitives regardless of how long I've known them or how much time we spend together. I love all my friends and am loyal to them...but with the sensors, I could always sense _something_ missing, before I had ever heard of the N/S divide. And I wouldn't be able to tolerate that feeling in a romantic relationship, as that completely clashes with the depth I require for it to be worthwhile.
> 
> Of course, if a sensor were to sweep me off my feet and that _something_ magically weren't missing...I ain't mad. It just strikes me as unlikely.


My INTJ friend is like that. She refuses to date any sensor because she won't get any intuition out of them. Based of the Jungian functions, everyone's a sensor/intuitive, and everyone thinks/feels. It's just that most people are sensors and they aren't intuitive until later in their life because they start to develop their weaker function (intuition) as they grow older whereas for "naturally-born" intuitives, they will develop their sensing function later in life because it is their weaker function. Still, I respect the point of view.

I did fall for an ISTP once. I didn't mind he was a sensor either, even if I couldn't have a philosophical discussion with him. I was attracted to him because my tertiary and inferior function (Ti and Se) were his two dominant functions, vice versa with me. We were each others' "missing half" though we've come to be good friends now. I'm still convinced he likes me (more than friends) from time to time because my dominant functions (Ni and Fe) are his weaker functions, and that he's thinking I can help him develop those functions because they are my dominant functions. Just a guess. 

But it really is based off of your true personality. He didn't like me just because of my dominant functions, he actually admitted to me he liked me because of who I was and not my type (He doesn't even care about the MBTI much anyways, even after I tried explaining to him how much of a resourceful tool it was in life).


----------

